# Visit to BBMF for a flight



## Matzos (Jan 27, 2014)

My leaving present from the photographers at RAF Coningsby, a flight in one of the BBMF Chipmonks. 
I was taken up by one of the pilots who flies a Spitfire at the weekend and a Typhoon during the week, its a hard life for some!
Afterwards across to 29 Sqn to see their Typhoons and then 45 minutes in one of the four Typhoon sims, truly a great day.


----------



## Bombardier (Jan 27, 2014)

Tough job but someone has to do it mate, you lucky bugger bou;


----------



## Drone_pilot (Jan 29, 2014)

I hate you, I hate you, I hate you,. as the Boss said "Lucky Bugger"


----------



## Matzos (Jan 29, 2014)

someone had to do it....... The thing was I had been booked for a flight in the Lanc, but they had an issue with one of engines, so I had to down-size.


----------



## Drone_pilot (Jan 29, 2014)

a flight in the Lanc, god i'd kill for that.


----------



## Bombardier (Jan 29, 2014)

Drone_pilot said:


> a flight in the Lanc, god i'd kill for that.



Now that would be a treat indeed! not you killin someone droney the flight in the Lanc


----------

